# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  حوار بين رأس الحسين وجسده عليه السلام

## الدمعة الساكبة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمدوعجل فرجهم وثبتنا على ولايتهم والعن اعدائهم إلى قيام يوم الدين..* 

*السلامعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,* 





*حوار بين رأس الحسين وجسده عليه السلام*



*لقد كنا في جسد واحد وروحواحدة وهي أعظم الأرواح ، فجثا علينا اللعين شمراً وقطعنا وفصلنا عن بعضنا البعضبعشرة ضربات متواليات متصلات ، فذهب الرأس من الآلام يعاني وهو يبكي لفراقي ، وبقيتأنا أصارع لحالي*



*الجسد*

*ماذا حصل لك أيها الرأس المقدس بعدما انفصلت عني ؟؟؟؟؟*



*الرأس*

*لقد تناثرت مني الدماء وقد أثخنت من الآلام والجراح ،أوردتي مقطعه وشرايني مفصولة ودمائي تنزف وتصب . ولساني يبس من الظمأ ، والأعداءيتشمتون بي وعلى حالي*



*الجسد*

*أما أنا فلم يرحمني الأعداء وقد مزقتمن كل جانب ومكان بالنبال والسهام والرماح ، وبعد ذلك أتت السيوف علي كرشق المطر ،حتى أذاقوني حر الحديد ، جسدي ممزق وحتى خنصري مقطوع .* 



*وقد ندبوا عشرةمجرمين بخيولهم ليدوسوا صدري ،الذي كان رسول الله يقبله .* 

*عظامي مسحوقة،وجسدي مرضوض ، وجلدي مسلوخ ، ودمائي جارية من كل الجراح ، وأنا في صراع مع الآلاموالأحزان ، وأبكي لإنفصالك عني أيها الرأس المقدس .* 



*الرأس*

*أما أنافقد حملوني على أسنة الرماح وحملوا معي الهموم والآلام من بلاد إلى بلاد ومن ظالمإلى شر ظالم ، أعاني ما أعاني ، ومن يراني يبكي على حالي ، ويقاد من خلفي عائلتيوأيتامي فبالسياط يجلدون والسب والشتم يواجهون ، وفوق نياق هزل يقادون*



*الجسد*

*تركوني عارياً ومرمي ثلاث أيام بلا غسل ولا كفن تصهرني حرارةالشمس ولم يراعوا هؤلاء المجرمين حالي .* 



*الرأس*

*لقد وضعوني في ( طشت ) وأدخلونيعلى يزيد (اللعين ) فقام ينكثني ويضربني و أحضروا منديلاً وغطوني ،وما كشفوني ، إلى أن أحضروا ( رقية بنت الحسين ) فأفجعوها بي وقد أخذت تقبلني وهيتبكي وتون حتى ماتت علي .*

----------


## الوعـد الصادق

شكرا لك ايتها الدمعة الساكبة 

و السلام على الحسين و
علي بن الحسين
و
 على اولاد الحسين

و على اصحاب الحسين

----------


## عاشق 280

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله 
مأجوره
سلمتم وسلم نبضكم الحسيني

----------


## عاشق 280

تم اللطش ووضعه في قائمة التمثيل لجماعتنا
مأجورة 
كم اعجبني ذلك الحوار الحزين :sad2:

----------


## واحة العالم

ال*سلام على الحسين
 وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين*

----------


## رنيم الحب

حوآر مفجع بين الرأس المقطوع والجسد العـآري .. 
آآه لما حل بك يآحبيب قلوبنـــــآآ 
يآجنتنـــــــآآ وعبرتنـآآ السآكبة .. 

سمعتُ هذآ الحوآر ليلة الأٍبعين على لسآن أحد الشيووخ 
مما أثآر ضجة جميع الحضور حزنآآ وألمــــــآآ

فسيظلُ حُسيننــآآ متجسدآآ في أروآحنا وقلوبنآ الدآمية .. ~
فسلآمُ عليك يآ إبن رسوول الله .. 
يسلموو غـآليتي .. 
**الدمعة السآكبة** 
على الطرح القيم 
وجعلنـآآ ووإيآكم ممن تتصل أروآحهم بسيد الشهدآء 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيـــآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## التوبي

*راس* 
*سلم عليها وقال يالجثة خبريني*

*من بعد ما قطعوا وريدي وسيرني* 
*ومن فوق راس سنان عنك شهروني* 
*قعدي يا جثة وخبريني بالذي صار*
*الجسد*
*قالت ثلاثة أيام ما رحموا أحوالي* 
*حتى إجى أبني علي وجمّع أوصالي*  
*في بارية جمّع أوصالي و نحنى لي* 
*أختي كل الشكر على هذا الحوار الحزين الذي يصور*  
*لنا عظيم المصيبه*  
*أختي في ميزان أعمالكِ*  
*و تقبلي مُداخلتي هُنا بابيات أحد الشعراء* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## السيـدة

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
سلمت يداك يا أيتها الدمعة الساكبة 
حوار مفجع يسبل الدموع ويدمي القلب 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك
اللهم العن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسين عليه السلام وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا" وعذبهم عذابا" أليما" يستغيث منه أهل النار

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك .

حينما نقول ياحســـين تفّجع قلووبنا
وتدمى حزناً عليه وعلى مصابه الأليــم .
وقراءة هذه الاسطر تزيدنا ألما .

شكرا لك اخيـة على النقل 
وفقك الله وحشرك في زمرة الآل .
دمتِ مواليـه .

----------

